# Cajun twist on frying fish



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Dazzle your taste buds with this one 
Take your fillets, cut them down in nugget sizes, then dip them in yellow mustard
take your corn meal or fish fry. Add a little cheyenne pepper, a little tony's, season salt and a pinch of garlic, 
mix all together
take fish out of mustard 
roll in your fish fry
deep fry


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

+1 Have done this numerous times on mullet:thumbup: :fishslap:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LadyRed said:


> Dazzle your taste buds with this one
> Take your fillets, cut them down in nugget sizes, then dip them in yellow mustard
> take your corn meal or fish fry. Add a little cheyenne pepper, a little tony's, season salt and a pinch of garlic,
> mix all together
> ...


*Welcome to the forum.

Great first post!!

I like Yellow Mustard soaked fish.
Like white trout and mullet
*


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I do this with just about every fish snapper mullet grouper. Welcome to the forum


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is the recipe I use for Catfish.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've tried it and like it, but we try to mix it up a little so's we don't get caught in a rut' we use dijon mustard sometimes with garlic powder in place of the yellow mustard. great post, thanks.


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for the welcomes, sorry been out of commission for a while but hope to post more soon


----------

